# I lost my imei



## mactheripperr (Jul 12, 2012)

I lost my imei after flashing a Rom on here. Neither nandroid restore or titanium backup restore to what I had before. I cannot get anything better than edge anywhere.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Go flash a stock Odin back on your phone and you should be good to go.


----------



## mactheripperr (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm new to Sammy devices where do I download it from and can I use mobile mobile Odin to do it ? Do I need to flash a new firmware ? What is it that I am going to need to install?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Download and install onto your Windows PC, Odin. (link)

Download the stock Odin files and unzip the file. (link) <----- THIS IS FOR T-MOBILE ONLY! (others here)

I'm late for work so I can't write you a guide, but this should be all you need as long as you have drivers and everything already installed (which you should if you already rooted).


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've researched this a little bit more and I urge you to read this thread over at XDA:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1264021

This is a major issue/concern/problem right now. I'm going to try and push that we educate users a bit more on this for the time being...


----------



## mactheripperr (Jul 12, 2012)

I have my efs right here








But there is nothing I can do with it

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Check out EFS Pro. There might be some ability for it to fix at least part of your problem. I have no experience with that tool but saw several people reference it. There's also an app in Google Play called kTool. Again, I have no experience with it but I've seen several people reference it. Do please research these tools to ensure they're safe. I'm by no means recommending you use them, just recommending you research into them to see if they might be good options for you.

What I do have experience with is backing up and restoring the EFS partition. Recovering from without a backup is not something I'm able to help tons with. Sorry.


----------



## nonpretension (Jul 7, 2013)

Did you ever fix this?


----------



## Thodin (May 13, 2012)

If you read the full update, you'll have a full explanation: http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/32397-[TUTORIAL]-IMEI---Backup-NV-with-QPST---US-Variants

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

